# Problème de disque dur sur iMac G5



## Caligari (11 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Depuis quelques jours, j'avais un probl&#232;me de d&#233;marrage de mon iMac G5 (premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration) : blocage total avec un &#233;cran gris. Je lance l'Apple Hardware Test qui s'arr&#234;te au moment du test du stockage de masse avec l'erreur suivante : 2STF/8/3=S-ATA Bus 0-Master. Bref, un probl&#232;me sur le disque dur, m&#234;me si le message est peu explicite. Par ailleurs, le DD monte bien en mode Target sur mon MacBook Pro mais d&#232;s que j'essaye d'y avoir acc&#232;s, j'ai droit &#224; la roue et au blocage du Finder. 

Le question que je me pose est la suivante : le DD &#233;tant apparemment mort, est-ce qu'un simple changement de DD pourrait rem&#233;dier &#224; ce probl&#232;me ? Si c'est le cas, je pourrais faire le changement moi-m&#234;me : comme il s'agit d'un iMac G5 premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration, cette op&#233;ration est ais&#233;e. Par contre, si c'est plus grave, passage en SAV, ce qui ne m'enchante gu&#232;re vu mes exp&#233;riences pass&#233;es. 

Merci &#224; tous si vous avez des avis sur cette panne


----------



## richard-deux (11 Octobre 2006)

Je ne connais pas la réponse à ta question mais regarde sur le forum Apple, il est question de l'erreur 2STF/8/3=S-ATA Bus 0-Master.

Désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider.


----------



## Caligari (11 Octobre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je ne connais pas la réponse à ta question mais regarde sur le forum Apple, il est question de l'erreur 2STF/8/3=S-ATA Bus 0-Master.
> 
> Désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider.



Merci bien, je vais aller voir de suite !


----------



## Caligari (11 Octobre 2006)

Suite au conseil de Richarddeux, j'ai consult&#233; les forums Apple sur cette erreur. R&#233;sultat : je vais bien devoir changer le disque dur. Je men doutais un peu, d'autant plus que si certains ont r&#233;ussi &#224; y avoir acc&#232;s malgr&#233; tout, moi, ce n'est plus le cas. Il ne reste plus qu'&#224; trouver le DD qu'il faut. 

D&#233;cid&#233;ment, je vais de malchance en malchance avec tous mes achats Apple ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es


----------

